# Bacon wrapped stuffed jalapenos



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Just thought of this today gonna have a birthday tomorrow for my 2 year old daughter and gonna try these on the grill they are jalapenos completly gutted cleaned and washed out then I put two or three dashes of worchester sauce in them a small cube of butter maybe 1/4 inch then on top of the but I put a pinch of mexican shredded cheese and to hold it all in I stuffed boudin in half of them and deer/pork pan sausage in the others then to top it all off I wrapped them in maple bacon they sound good so guess ill see how they turn out tomorrow will let yall know.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I'd wrap the bacon over the cut end to keep the stuffing in place. does sound like a good mixture.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Making me salivate just looking at them

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

:cheers:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

about 10yrs ago the was a joint on Mercury 1block s of I10 that sold crab stuffed jap.. they were deep fried, delicious.
bet that stuffin would make killer grilled bacon wrapped jalapas...
we've done 'em w/shrimp. too... dang good...
also, nice pitchers everyone. they all look great.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

hey RANCH that picture says it .. looks good


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They look Delicious, Congrats!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Those sound a little spicy for a two year old


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

they all look great!! very nice!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Well they turned out great they were gone before I could take a pic and no we had a fish fry the jalapenos were for the guys on the side not the two year old she stuck with her daddys good ole catfish..... note, wrapping a piece of bacon long ways to hold meat in wouldnt be a bad idea


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

my go-to 

half fresh bulk chorizo...Fiesta or similar in the meat counter
half mild pan sausage
shredded chedder
chopped white onion
fresh cilantro if desired

blend all , stuff in cored japs. w only the lids cut off, don't split in half

wrap with hickory bacon, skewer w wet toothpick and bbq standing up if at all poss. in a jap rack


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Next time, gonna try wraping the long way, as well as the regular way to hold meat, cheese etc..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

If you have lots of peppers to cook... take a look at my pepper cleaning method!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Well they turned out great they were gone before I could take a pic and no we had a fish fry the jalapenos were for the guys on the side not the two year old she stuck with her daddys good ole catfish..... note, wrapping a piece of bacon long ways to hold meat in wouldnt be a bad idea


If you take a toothpick and poke a hole thru the bottom of the jap, the stuffing won't ooze out as much. It gives some of the juices an exit point instead of bubbling out.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If you take a toothpick and poke a hole thru the bottom of the jap, the stuffing won't ooze out as much. It gives some of the juices an exit point instead of bubbling out.


Forgot to add that this works best on a jap tray cooker with the hole cutouts. Just make sure to stick the toothpick thru the upper third of the stuffed jap also if they are small. I have had them get soft enough to slide all the way thru the holes before.


----------

